# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  NEW MEDIA * BIO KAPILER * BY TOPKOIFARM

## topkoifarm

*NEW MEDIA * BIO KAPILER ** BY TOPKOIFARM








KONDISI KOLAM hari 1..29 agustus 2009..100% media bio filter..owner.JACK BANDRIO.

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

> Hasilnya?


...,,,beberapa rekan sby sudah ada yg pake,,,hasilnya tidak mengecewakan...tolong di posting ya rekan2 sby yg sudah pakai media ini...thanks...

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> nanya donk ... ini kan lobangnya sedotan ... kalo misalnya sampe terjadi penyumbatan karena hanya satu arah bisa clogging gak?
> jadi musti air bersih yang masuk yah?
> 
> R&D nya udah test berapa lama nih?
> 
> aku sudah lihat langsung nih di tempat om bhana di serpong


iya ya om dodo kalo pakai pipet aja, pas ada cendol, roti, nanas, agar2, cincao, dll
jadi mampet
tpi ini khan pipetnya banyakkkkk
kesimpulannya kalo minum es campur pipetnya minta 10bh deh

kaliiiiiiiiiiiiiii di semprot pakai air deh biar ploooonnngggg
itu air mengalir dari bawah keatas ya om???

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Wuik wuik. Cepet e launching.
Tapi emang mantafffffffffffff
Kelihatannya kok gak mungkin mampet ya. Kecuali kena daun.
Memang solusi murah meriah daripada beli biomaze yg harga selangit. 
Om TOP memang markotop

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gading anindita r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> jamur bisa di kasi kalpanax, daktarin, mikorek, canesten, dll.
> udah banyak belum om? luas maksudnya?  :P  :P  :P


udah 1 badan kie. sampai keluar akar nya  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Mohon izin update Om Top untuk pembelajaran bersama media bio capiler ini...

Setelah 2 minggu pemakaian bio kapiler bareng sama runningnya kolam yang baru selesai dibongkar, parameter air yang ditest sbb:

Nitrat (NO3) 20 mg/l
Nitirit (NO2)   0 mg/l
PH 6,8

Ukuran kolam+filter kurang lebih 10 ton dengan jumlah ikan 40 ekor dengan berbagai ukuran dari 10 s.d 50 cm (over populated   ::  )
Puasa 1 hari tiap minggu, ganti air 10-20% tiap hari.

Media filter yang digunakan :

1. Satu system DIY filter mekanik kerikil (spt di majalah KOI's No. 6)
2. Satu chamber vortex diameter 80 cm kedalaman 1,8 m tanpa diisi media apapun.
3. Satu chamber berisi : 2 lapis Japmat di bagian bawah/atas dan diisi full batu apung merah
4. Satu chamber berisi : 2 lapis Japmat di bagian bawah/atas dan diisi 2 box CB dan 3 box BH 
5. Dua  chamber berisi : full bio kapiler 

klo soalnya beningnya masih kalah eeeuuuy sama Om Troy ....heee....heee....  ::

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

kondisi media filter

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Flow air sehrs-nya tidak ada masalah sebab arus air & O2 di filter kan kudu nya bergerak up-down vertikal . Air & O2 tidak bersifat padat .
> Sedimen kotoran terjadi karena tahanan media horizontal .
> 
> Dgn media ini tahanan horizontal sangat kecil yaitu dipermukaan plg atas dan plg bawah saja.
> Tengah2 media ini tidak ada tahanan horizontal sama sekali , jadi sgt kecil kemungkinan tersumbat .  
> 
> Kalo dipotong kecil2 , sedimen akan terkumpul cepat sekali sebab media menjadi filter mekanik juga.
> Jadi media ini murni 100% media filter biologi , sama sekali tidak ada bersifat media fiter mekanik .
> 
> ...


mantapppppp penjelasan om CantonGuy.
kapan buat kolam nya ommm, jangan lupa undang undang loh. slametan nasi tumpeng.

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sferryirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Anggota SKC maem2 nih....   
> Gajah koordinasi tempat & waktu ya...





> ikutt om ferry


Surabaya Koi Club
Semarang Koi Club
S apa lagi yah?

Ssssssblitar Koi Club
SsssssJakarta Koi Club

wuah traktiran gajah jadi banyak euy

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

> untuk info harga ....pastinya lebih murah 30% dibanding japmat...kalau dihitung kubikasi...


ya...iyalah....  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh ws

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by teguh ws
> 
> Untuk topkoi dan bonex mania surabaya......selamat untuk kreativitasnya.......
> Kita memang butuh "appropriate technology" semacam ini.... Berfungsi, murah biaya, dan murah maintenance.
> Penjelasan ilmiah nanti menyusul saja, setelah kita semua sempat untuk menelitinya lebih jauh. Yang pasti sudah ada testimoni yang cukup meyakinkan. Toh, media baru ini sama dengan media filter lainnya yang hanya menyediakan tempat hidup bakteri. Bedanya (mungkin) di harga, kemudahan memeliharanya, dan juga kemudahan meniru-nya (ini penting Rek...wong indonesia ki nek niru luwes banget).
> 
> Kalau ada persoalan muncul dalam beberapa bulan ke depan, itu biasa. Kita amati saja secara periodik 3, 6, 9, 12 bulan. Apa yang terjadi pada kurun waktu itu. Kalau air kolam ok, ikan ok, filter jalan terus......Top kabehlah sampeyan....LANJUTKAN....he he.
> 
> Salam,
> ...


akhirnyaaaaaa. om top beli peralatan tester nih

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh ws

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> ....Minta tester yg 5 in one...sama mrbunta...yg biasa kamu bawa2 itu lho...,,,siapin ya buat 1 tahun,,,


entekkkkkkkkk. gak ono stok e  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kokok

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

> untuk parameter air masih belum posting....lagi kosong,,,


air hujan di genteng masuk ke kolam ya om..
apa engga sebaikknya dialirkan melalui talang gantung
biasanya hujan pertama akan membawa debu di genteng masuk kolam imho

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> maaf nubi cuma sharing pengalaman..  
> hujan pertama setelah musim kemarau debu akan masuk bersama air hujan
> ikan nubi akan menjadi diam saja berada agak di dasar
> setelah itu air nubi ganti 50% + garam baru besoknya berangsur lincah kembali
> nubi engga tau ph dll yg penting ikannya tidak seperti biasanya dan bisa bikin
> nubi stress


Bro, ganti air jangan sampai 50%, ikan malah bisa stress. Penggunaan garam sedikit cukup membantu.

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ryo_prasetya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bilung

Ikut menyimak dengan Serius  ::

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hd1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enuch

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> kondisi sekarang, kolam pak jack udah ga pake media seperti yg diposting ini hehehehe...



Pak apa Bro.. (entar marah lagi di kalau dipanggil om)

----------

